# Bought a new 2011 SE - have some minor problems and questions



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

I just bought a 2011 SE (no NAV or RSE) and am having a few minor problems and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same thing and may have suggestions. 

First, as I mentioned in someone else's thread, the bluetooth audio streaming doesn't work with any of our phones. The audio plays fast, then pauses, and repeats. Is there a firmware update that can be applied by the service department, or is my head unit faulty? 

Second, our child safety lock on one of the sliding doors (driver's side) isn't engaging. I assume I'll just need to take that up with the service department? 

Thirdly, just after two days of ownership, the radio suddenly decided it didn't want to turn off with the vehicle. While some may see this as a plus, we don't. Did I accidentally tweak some setting to allow this, or is this a defect? 

We didn't get an owner's manual, and from what I'm reading it's just a CD/DVD anyway. Is it downloadable? The dealership has one on order for us, but I wanted to start reading it right away. 

In the glove box, there was a plastic bag that said "Keep in vehicle for customer" or something to that effect, but the bag was empty. What should I have gotten besides the two keyfobs, anything? 

And, finally, it occurred to me that this vehicle has been sitting around for over a year and likely hasn't had its oil changed. Should I change it ASAP? I know oil changes are recommended for X miles or Y months, but do totally idle months count? This van had 40 miles on it and was in the showroom when we purchased it. 

Oops, one last question, is there somewhere I can go so I know if there are any recalls or known service issues?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

As far as the radio staying on, it is a feature that is on all Chrysler vans. It should go off when you open any door, or when the timer expires (30 seconds?). The power windows will also work during this period, as will the battery power port at the bottom of the dash. If it stays on longer than that, the head to the dealer for repairs.


----------



## ncpsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Which radio do you have? Is it the touchscreen w/out NAV?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

See *BOLD *responses below. 



MikeF74 said:


> I just bought a 2011 SE (no NAV or RSE) and am having a few minor problems and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same thing and may have suggestions.
> 
> First, as I mentioned in someone else's thread, the bluetooth audio streaming doesn't work with any of our phones. The audio plays fast, then pauses, and repeats. Is there a firmware update that can be applied by the service department, or is my head unit faulty?
> *
> ...


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

ncpsu said:


> Which radio do you have? Is it the touchscreen w/out NAV?


 It's the non-nav, non-touchscreen 6-disc changer w/UConnect. I forget the model number at the moment. It's fairly basic.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't have time to ask what kind of deal you got on the leftover '11 Routan. I've seen 8 to 10k discounts on 11's. Hope you did as well. How about colors? If you look at the bottom right of the radio face, you'll find the radio code. Mine is REN, it's a touchscreen dvd player with bluetooth in a '10 SE. I haven't tried to stream music via bluetooth yet, not sure it is available on my '10. You can go to the MOPAR accessories website (Chryslers web site) for a free downloadable manual (Dodge or Chrysler van) and info on your radio, and accessories that will fit your Routan. Probably would be a good idea to get the oil changed. There's a lot of moisture in the air that can get into the crankcase. Good luck with your van, our '10 SE is Chrysler van #8 for us. We really like the versatility, and the '10 is way better than the earlier models, and your '11 is a step above the previous versions also.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

MikeF74 said:


> It's the non-nav, non-touchscreen 6-disc changer w/UConnect. I forget the model number at the moment. It's fairly basic.


 It lookie like this, if so it's an REQ or "Media center 230" as Chrysler refers to it. 

Here's a link to Phone compatibility Click Here 

It looks as if the iPhone 3 and 3gs and 4 have the function but are not compatible---By the PDF, but maybe someone has it working. I have read that the quality is lousy as well. Does the iPhone not have a 3.5mm headphone jack? I'm mean it would be as simple as going to radio shack and getting a 3.5mm Male to 3.5mm male cable and using that, or does everything play thru the big connector, if so that sucks in my eyes. 

Be careful when people chime in as the BT streaming IS supported by the RHR radio---it may just be an issue with the lower end radios and the iPhones as tons of others work. Hopefully your Windows phone is on the list. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

I'm already looking into replacing the head-unit. Mostly because we've decided that it's almost impossible to see behind us with two children in the third row -- we need a backup camera. 

I was talking to a salesperson at Crutchfield, and they said there wasn't an adapter available so that I can use the steering wheel controls. Is that true? The head unit I'm looking at is a Kenwood DNX6990HD. Does that just mean I'd have to mess with wires myself, or does that mean that I simply cannot use the steering wheel controls? What are other people's experience? 

I realize I can go with a factory solution, but I really liked the idea of the Garmin navigation with this head unit.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

If you get a 2011 OEM Nav unit it is Garmin driven. 2010 and down was Harmon Becker, but still ALL maps come from Navteq, no matter whose you buy.

Perhaps not quite as nice an interface but seamless on the install. Then with a Lockpick you can add multiple cameras and A/V stuff too. At least if you have the OEM unit your steering wheel controls will still function. I believe the vans require the highspeed bus radios.:thumbup:

Lockpick
http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm

Here is Radio info, scroll to the 2011's
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...nformation-Thread?highlight=radio+install+dvd

Here is an aftermarket radio install(I'm not a fan of how open it looks with the trim)
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-picture-heavy***?highlight=radio+install+dvd


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

Oh, nice. I didn't realize there were OEM models with Garmin... I just figured everyone was still using a janky custom navigation solution.

So, it looks like I would want the RHB-430N. Is this something that must be purchased through an authorized channel (read: dealer), or can it be purchased aftermarket? If available aftermarket, any sellers better than others?


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

OMG, I just went looking around for prices and it isn't cheap. $1250 - $1750 seems to be the going rate (does that sound right)? I was expecting it to be less than the aftermarket solution, but I guess with the built-in HD it's got a leg up on that one feature point.

So, going aftermarket wouldn't be a good-looking install? Is the head unit slot Double-DIN, or is it narrower (requiring filler on the right and left of the unit)?


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

And the resolution of the RHB-430N is only 400x240?!?

Ugh, I'm so torn... 

clean install with steering wheel controls and 28GB storage for around $1500 + $250 for lockpick
vs
a nicer screen; loss of controls for $1000

(I know, I know.... first-world problems indeed)


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

So, if I buy a RHB-430N off of eBay, is it just as simple as plugging it in? Or does it require activation by the dealership?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I would sit back and keep an eye on eBay. I wouldn't jump right now unless you desperately need it. The OEM is a double DIN and the aftermarkets do require side fillers, personally it just doesn't look "clean" to me. Also, don't let me talk you out of the aftermarket stuff. 


I also wouldn't worry about the BT streaming, unless once again you have to have it. You can check this thread:

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/2...rhb-430n-radio-iphone-streaming-problems.html

Should be plug and play


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

First of all, thank you 58kafer for all your guidance.

These potential costs are spiraling out of control. After all, I did just buy an expensive new vehicle.

I think I'm going to scale things back a bit. I'd love in-dash NAV and using that screen as a backup monitor, but that's running north of $2,000 in parts.

I have a standalone Garmin that I can get by with that sits in the top-of-dash rubberized tray.

Paramount now is the safety of those potentially behind our van. I need a backup camera solution. All the after-market mirror-based ones look janky as all hell. I see the Mopar solution (Part Number 82212544) looks nice, but I can't find any opinions on it. Does anyone here have experience with it? How is the mirror itself? I know mirrors with built-in monitors can sometimes be sub-par. The mirror itself has bluetooth, but since my car already has UConnect, I can just leave that unplugged, right? Or, is my current mirror the UConnect bluetooth device and micropone? I never have found out where my microphone is.

Anyway, any insights or opinions on this video mirror? Maybe I should start a new topic on it.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There are many aftermarket options out there for the rear cameras. If your eventually going to upgrade the radio to the nav unit I'd find an inexpensive model. The amount your paying for that rearview mirror you could sit and wait for a good deal on ebay. I'd say you could have it all wrapped up for less than a grand by waiting. I will tell you this, the back up camera is clutch with these vans. It really freaks people out when you back into a spot . Here's one, it's cheap but might do the trick. read the reviews. They make one with a slightly larger screen too. There are tons of em out there, Google is your friend!

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...era-System-Peak_6050271-P_N3597A_A|GRP2021___


----------



## MikeF74 (May 6, 2003)

I've Googled a million backup cameras already. I'm trying to avoid having a dedicated backup monitor in the cabin, thus the idea to go with the mirror monitor solution in lieu of a monitor in an A/V receiver. The Mopar one looks nice, but I'm guessing nobody has experience with it in a Routan. Looks like it's only offered on the T&C / Caravan. In theory it should work, but I'm dying to know if it works in practice. It seems like some things for T&C/Caravan work, and some don't.


----------



## crammer712 (Dec 18, 2012)

MikeF74 said:


> I've Googled a million backup cameras already. I'm trying to avoid having a dedicated backup monitor in the cabin, thus the idea to go with the mirror monitor solution in lieu of a monitor in an A/V receiver. The Mopar one looks nice, but I'm guessing nobody has experience with it in a Routan. Looks like it's only offered on the T&C / Caravan. In theory it should work, but I'm dying to know if it works in practice. It seems like some things for T&C/Caravan work, and some don't.


Hey MikeF74, did you find anything? I'm in EXACTLY the same situation as you with a 2012 Routan. my dealer is suggesting the Parrot MKi9200 for hands-free phoning, except the backup camera is something we're really interested in. What did you end up doing for hands-free and backup camera? did you end up going with the 82212544? any thoughts?


----------

